# X-Post with Below -- Keeping Rider Inflammation at Bay



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

While I agree with the supplement list he gives, the I absolutely disagree with his recommendation to consume wheat, which is a MAJOR cause of inflammation. 
I think his carbohydrate recommendation is too high, causing AGEs...

This is a quote from Dr. William Davis explaining it.

AGEs are useless debris that result in tissue decay as they accumulate. They provide no useful function: AGEs cannot be burned for energy, they provide no lubricating or communicating functions, they provide no assistance to nearby enzymes or hormones, nor can you snuggle with them on a cold winter’s night. Beyond effects you can see, accumulated AGEs also mean loss of the kidneys’ ability to filter blood to remove waste and retain protein, stiffening and atherosclerotic plaque accumulation in arteries, stiffness and deterioration of cartilage in joints such as the knee and hip, and loss of functional brain cells with clumps of AGE debris taking their place. Like sand in your spinach salad or cork in the cabernet, AGEs can ruin a good party.

While some AGEs enter the body directly because they are found in various foods, they are also a by-product of high blood sugar (glucose), the phenomenon that defines diabetes.

The sequence of events leading to formation of AGEs goes like this: Ingest foods that increase blood glucose. The greater availability of glucose to the body’s tissues permits the glucose molecule to react with any protein, creating a combined glucose-protein molecule. Chemists talk of complex reactive products such as Amadori products and Schiff intermediates, all yielding a group of glucose-protein combinations that are collectively called AGEs. Once AGEs form, they are irreversible and cannot be undone. They also collect in chains of molecules, forming AGE polymers that are especially disruptive. AGEs are notorious for accumulating right where they sit, forming clumps of useless debris resistant to any of the body’s digestive or cleansing processes.

Thus, AGEs result from a domino effect set in motion anytime blood glucose increases. Anywhere that glucose goes (which is virtually everywhere in the body), AGEs will follow. The higher the blood glucose the more AGEs will accumulate and the faster the decay of aging will proceed.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, for what its worth: I have my horse and I on the same supplement for arthritis: Cetyl Mistearylate or CMO.
He gets two scoops of powder and I get two capsules a day. I began taking it last December because I'd heard good things about it from a local tack shop. 

I would not have thought I had arthritis in my hip - I was taking it for my hands- but gradually over 3 weeks the pains I get in my hip and low back diminished. I had been taking the loading dose of 4 caps a day and thought in January I would try the maintenance dose of one per day. It took 3 weeks before I was in the same pain I'd had earlier in 2015. So back on the loading dose for a while, and now only 2 caps a day.

I'm now 61 but have been running, jumping, and generally abusing my legs, back, knees and hips since age 12. This is the only supplement I am using for joint health. Its very interesting...

Apparently the CMO has an immune mediating anti inflammatory effect on arthritis. While it is not an NSAID it helps to reduce the inflammation produced in the joint areas.

Plus my horse has a swing-y back! (smiles).


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I use straight-up powdered beef gelatin in capsules as part of my daily regimen, I have pain issues in my right knee and hip caused by an old injury, and the gelatin REALLY helps. I might just start buying it in bagged, powdered form and making my own capsules.


----------

